# button up close



## geonorts (Feb 24, 2010)

this is this the bottom of my 28 gram button under 1.5 times and up to 40 times magnification. I thought it was quite interesting


----------



## hphoa (Feb 25, 2010)

hi, is this off computer scrap or nuggets. real cool looking,what did you melt it in.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks almost reptilian, but still very beautiful.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree, it's beautiful, but a couple things bother me. Color isn't great, and I'm not convinced you'd get that kind of pattern from very pure gold. Can you describe what you melted, and how it was processed? Just curious.

Harold


----------



## geonorts (Feb 26, 2010)

the pictures are of the bottom of this button under up to 40 times magnification.




from cpus and various fingers melted in crucible with oxy acet.
colour is off as i took these with my phone and is under a very white light, in saying that it has only undergone single recovery stage of refining and I am planning to refine again expecting to lose a couple of grams of the 28. process was a bath in nitric, rinsed, then AR, nitric killed with urea, drop with SMB and rised with hot water, HCL, hot water, H2SO4 then hot water and alcohol. patterns on the bottom are very small without magnification.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! The top, sure enough, looks pretty good!

I've never bothered to examine the bottoms before, although I admit they are always different from the tops. I'm amazed at the complex pattern that developed, and wondered if, maybe, it was influenced by minor contamination. I no longer think so. 

Well done!

Harold


----------



## geonorts (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks harrold always nice to get aproval from you, if you look at valkyries (sorry if i spelt that wrong) post 'button #4' some of his have simmilar features, It could be contaminants causing different crystalization but it could also be how the bottom cools differently to the top


----------



## Irons (Feb 27, 2010)

geonorts said:


> thanks harrold always nice to get aproval from you, if you look at valkyries (sorry if i spelt that wrong) post 'button #4' some of his have simmilar features, It could be contaminants causing different crystalization but it could also be how the bottom cools differently to the top



I bet if you used an incandescent lamp, the color would come out beautifully.


----------

